# Bad signal and wireless internet speed with TP-LINK AC750 router...



## winterwonderland (Dec 20, 2014)

im in my flat, not far from where the router is located (it's in the neighbor house), but when im at my flat, i can only see the 2.4ghz signal AND it's only showing 1 "dot" on the wireless connection, making the internet be super slow.... i previously had a linksys router and the signal there was "ok"..

when i take the router to the same house/room, i do get full signal and speed, of course.

the settings i have for the 2.4ghz are:
mdoe: 11bgn mixed
channel: 11
channel width: 20mhz (the other option is 40mhz)

how do i solve this..?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 20, 2014)

Make sure you are using a channel that no one else is using, they have apps for smartphones to let you see what the signal strength of other networks are. Also you could let it choose your channel for you, some will scan the area before they choose and network number to make sure the signal will be as good as possible. 

Alternately  use different antennas, or make sure the AP is in a central location with no metal within a foot of it on any side.


----------



## winterwonderland (Dec 20, 2014)

oh thank you for those tips, steevo. i will give them a go.

what app is this that you are talking about, by the way?

AP? meaning..? sorry. too newb for that. :/ access point, or?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes it means Access Point, and just search whatever store you use for a free wifi signal tester, uninstall it after you are done.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't forget if you are transmitting thru walls or ceilings or whatever that affects signals and transmission rates too. You say you are in your flat and the router is in your neighbors house, is it a wall away or ? What kind of walls does the signal have to travel thru affects things as well. If it is a new construct with particle board, drywall and 2x4's it goes thru easy, if it is an older construct with lath, plaster and wire mesh in the walls then not so much.    No far is a relative term    20 feet versus 100 ... either is not far for me.    Good Luck


----------

